# £100 Cruise



## Falcon (Feb 10, 2014)

Frankston guy answers an ad for a 3 day cruise. He gets to the harbor and signs up.

His clothes are removed and replaced with a burlap  cloak and chained to an oarlock on an open boat.

The cruise consisted of rowing around the harbor for 3 days.

When they returned to the port, the guy asked him if they had to tip the drummer,

He replied, "We didn't have to last year."


----------

